# Fedoratron for Moebius jupiterII



## paustin0816 (Nov 8, 2006)

I recently ordered the computer wall and freezing tube enhancement for the Moebius Jupiter II from Fedoratrons website. I was charged right away but still have not received the kit or any correspondence from them about it. It's been well over a month. Is this normal for them? What's everyone else's experience been like with them? http://fedoratron.com/


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Never heard of this company before.

Not sure if this is the case, but some small GK companies do not keep stock on hand but wait for a certain number of orders to come in for a particular item before starting a production run.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Sounds like to me that the people running that website don't seem
to be a very reliable company,they don't seem to be an honest bunch
of guys you are dealing with.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

I've dealt with them and they were great! They sent the wrong part, I notified them they sent it right away and told me to keep the part sent by mistake. And I'm over seas. They may not have the stock on hand as Richard Baker said. I hope it gets cleared up for you soon. Sh*t happens as you know. The owner is a guy named Eliot Brown, BTW.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

You may want to give them a phone call. I got both the freezing tube enhancement photoetch and the computer wall from them, but that was when they were first announced and don't know what their current status is.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

WOI said:


> Sounds like to me that the people running that website don't seem
> to be a very reliable company,they don't seem to be an honest bunch
> of guys you are dealing with.


Unless you've had direct dealings with them, your statements are pure speculation.

Fedoraton is owned by Elliot Brown who also owned warmplastics.com. Elliot is a respected member in the modeling community. I would definitely give him a call.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I also ordered from them, it was a few years ago, they were great and I had my order fast, but that was years ago when the J-2 was a new kit. They may be out of stock, give them a call.


----------



## paustin0816 (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you. I will give them a call. I just wanted to see what the general consensus was and if I should be concerned.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I ordered from than in 2014. No problem to me.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

veedubb67 said:


> Unless you've had direct dealings with them, your statements are pure speculation.
> 
> Fedoraton is owned by Elliot Brown who also owned warmplastics.com. Elliot is a respected member in the modeling community. I would definitely give him a call.
> 
> ...


I was giving my honest opinion.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

Give them a call. I ordered from them in April 2015. My order came pretty quickly.


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't recall where his home is but he was in Florida with Simon Mercs who did an hour interview with him. Apparently he used to work for Marvel. So, it might be that he is out of town. He quit making the vacuform kits and thus ended warmplastics. 

I Did purchase that kit of his. Most people don't use individual LED's for each square and his kit doesn't either. I created a circuit board where I can mount individual LED's, spaced accordingly and regulated the power down so not to mess with resistors, since there isn't much room between the squares. Because that clear cover part is notched I used that and vacuformed a new piece tha is flat. I thought about making it available since I cut about a dozen boards but that incurs quite a bit of a hassle.


----------



## paustin0816 (Nov 8, 2006)

Got everything straightened out with them. They were wonderful to work with and have resolved the issue. I have a tracking number for my order now. All is good.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh man! That circuit wall is EPIC! That fusion core is too much work, though. Like to find a drop-in for that. But that photo-etch! That's Capt Han Solo/Y3a/Teslabe-level, there! I gotta pick ya's brains...but not right now. I will. I have enough to noodle right now.

Besides, there is enough info now already...I have 16G Flash drive I'm putting pix, vids and whole web pages on with this stuff! I have to make a new folder called "photo-etch" now! I just discovered the thread Starseeker made! Interior. Yep. Ya GOTTA do it!

So far, Teslabe has done "the impossible", and made a working Fusion core! Completely self-contained! Uh oh! Shapeways is gonna be invoked...I just KNOW it! GACK! :freak:

Doug


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

On-topic, I hope Fedoration stays in business and continues along these lines! :thumbsup:

Doug


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

I have purchased a few things from them and had no problems.
Some parts were missing in one kit and he sent a couple new ones to me.
I also bought a couple of his Sequenziatore kits and had a problem with one that turned out was my mistake. 
He sent out a couple more after inspecting one I assembled. He ended up revising his instructions because of it.
He did praise my drilling and soldering of the boards though.:grin2:
He was great to deal with.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

That circuit wall is worth the $42! If you have not seen this yet, look:

Jupiter*2? Curicit Wall Enhancement Kit by fedoratron.com

That, and the freezer tube and elevator floors...WOW! Damn. Next thing ya know, they'll make a working elevator! Ha! Seriously, you guys...like Mark Myers, does this impress you? Would ya use these things in a build?

Doug


----------

